# nanny kidded



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Our naturally polled pygmy named nanny or (nanner puddin) as we like to call her sometimes kidded early this morning. Beautiful twin girls Molly and Dolly.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! That black is stunning! I hate to you, but pygmies being polled is a fault, meaning that Nanny is either a PB Nigerian Dwarf or a pygmy/Nigerian cross. Either way, those girls are very sleek and eye-catching!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you. what is a *PB* Nigerian?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A PB nigerian is a "Pure bred"

OMG!! ADORABLE  I am a BIG sucker for black goats and those two are just precious! CONGRATULATIONS!

Theres good chance that Molly and Dolly could be polled...though I do have a polled ND doe that hasn't given me any polled kids when bred to a horned buck.

Sad to say but Tori is right, polled is a fault with PB Pygmy's....not saying that it can't occur in a purebred as a genetic fault but it's likely that unless you have papers to show that Nanny is a purebred pygmy, she likely has a polled nigerian as a sire or dam.
My Angel is a solid white pygmy/nigerian cross who's mother is polled...and built like a pygmy, solid, blocky and wide, it's her color of gold/white as well as being polled that told me that she was a ND/Pygmy cross...further research into bloodlines found that my doe's maternal grandsire is a polled, gold/white nigerian dwarf.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're beautiful!!!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Aww  we need a polled male. She's had 2 sets of twins the last set grew horns and only one had waddles. I guess that's what they are called. We call them deedlybops haha, but both of the new baby girls have them. I hope they don't produce horns but they have a higher chance of having them since the daddy has horns.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa4 ... 069082.jpg

I'm still learning the picture thing I'm trying to get a good picture of the momma and babies but my files are too large so I'm going to try Photobucket.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! Love the names too! What perfect black coloring!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute...  :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute! Congrats :applaud: :leap: :clap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the new girls!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!! :stars: Beautiful babies!
She looks nigi to me! Could be a cross, and the nigi just comes out more?


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nanny is our special girl. She used to be the meanest goat of the herd until she was about 4 or 5 months old. We came home one day and found her laying down screeming her little heart out, wouldn't get up, had her head cocked side ways, one ear up one ear down, one eye open one eye closed. My fiance and his mom rushed her to the vet and the vet said he didn't know it could be a brain worm or heat stroke he told us to keep an eye on her and give her penicillin. For a while after that she would only turn left, and now she's the sweetest goat I've ever met. Her ears are still droopy and she still likes to cocke her head to the side a lot. But she is so calm and sweet. but now she will turn left and right. She is our favorite.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute baby girls


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well it seems as if only one of the twin girls will be growing horns. One is showing no signs of having horn buds while the other already has Sharp little horns coming through the skin  yay!!! Now we can really name them and know which is which!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

